# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour nha trang: Vinpearl - suối hoa lan

## asia_nt01

TOUR NHA TRANG: NHA TRANG - NÉT ĐẸP CỦA BIỂN ĐẢO

Mã tour: VINT2D
Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE
Giá:

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng Xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại ga Nha Trang, đưa quý khách dùng điểm sáng tại Nhà hàng. Quý khách gửi hành lý tại khách sạn. Đưa quý khách xuống cảng 
đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Quý khách tham quan tại công viên nước Vinpearland tắm biển hoặc công viên nước tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh tại công viên nước. Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại Vinpearland. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi tại khu du lịch. Chiều quý khách Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá tour nha trang vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. 
19h00: Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam. 
17h30 trở lại bằng cáp treo, ăn tối về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.	

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - NÉT ĐẸP CỦA BIỂN (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Trên đường đến Hòn Mun, Hòn Một. Đến Hòn Mun - nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển Đông Nam Á. Tại đây có nhiều dịch vụ biển và khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính và dịch vụ lặn biển… Quý khách tự do tắm biển, và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Quý khách tự do thưởng thức hải sản tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển . 
Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền, quý ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản, dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn ra ga Nha Trang. kết thúc chương trình. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.	
Chú ý	Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình	

Bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (2 bữa phụ và 4 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa, một bữa ăn tại Vinpearland)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé cáp treo + tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland
- Tàu đáy kính xem san hô tại khu bảo tồn Hòn Mun
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG

Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu khứ hồi: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang.
Thông tin hướng dẫn: 
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

